# There Is Hope



## WalkingInLight (Aug 14, 2012)

There is hope.

I wanted to tell you that. It’s been over 2 years since D-Day and my marriage is the best it has ever been. In April, I’ll be three years into recovery and while I still trigger every now and then, my life seems very different than what I thought it would be.

In the midst of feeling some of the worst pain that a person can experience, it was impossible to imagine a day when I wouldn’t feel like that anymore. Yet today, I’m not only “still” standing, but I’m “walking.”

I just wanted to pop by and tell you all that it is possible to recover from the pain of betrayal. 

If you want to hold out hope that one day your marriage might be able to recover and that your spouse can come out of the fog and become the person you first fell in love with again – it can happen – breaking up and divorce does not have to be the only answer.

Hope this helps someone in here today.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

WalkingInLight said:


> There is hope.
> 
> I wanted to tell you that. It’s been over 2 years since D-Day and my marriage is the best it has ever been. In April, I’ll be three years into recovery and while I still trigger every now and then, my life seems very different than what I thought it would be.
> 
> ...



I agree, and my wife has also told me emphatically that she likes our new marriage better than our old pre-affair marriage. 

The key is that we BOTH worked on our issues and both of us are better versions of ourselves in the old marriage. 

Likely your marriage survived because, like mine, your spouse was willing to take a look at themselves, too and fix the weaknesses that were tearing the marriage apart.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Good post

However hope is also available for those who cannot salvage their marriage. Happiness post divorce does exist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

How did your significant other help you heal?


----------

